# Betta food for a young Betta ?



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

What would be a easily obtained food for a 1" Betta ?
I've not had much luck/w them in the past. I do however like for them to grow up
in the tank so they get along better/w what I have in there.
Banded Pigmy sunfish(2) are already in that tank and about 5 RCS.
So far no hostility exist. The Banded Pigmies are shy non-aggressive fish. I've seen them
less than a half an inch from each other and nothing odd was happening.
It's just that I've lost a couple of the baby Betta's in the past so I waited to get my
tank in better general health before buying any new baby Betta.
At the moment I'm trying to tempt him/w frozen bloodworms and likely tomorrow
I'll try frozen mosquito larva. Hoping to find a less exotic type of food though.
Doesn't seem interested in freeze dried bloodworms.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Live baby brine shrimp. Sorry nobody responded, how rude!


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

henningc said:


> Live baby brine shrimp. Sorry nobody responded, how rude!


I put the same basic question in about 60 days ago. About the only thing I got was two people asking why couldn't I find adult ones.
Actually I'm a little interested in one of those wild ones which someone had pictures of recently. In adult size on them.
But I found mine likes flakes better than frozen bloodworms which he will eat but very picky about it. He's also almost 1.5" now
and I'm starting to think that he is a she. Beginning to see that the fins seem shorter than what I'd expect them to be...as if I
actually had any experience/w ones that small...LOL...
I believe it to be a veil tail. At least I hope it is. Do crown tails start out with solid rear fins and then it splits ? No experience/w
this. The tail is solid anyway. It used to be translucent but now is mostly flesh tone on the body...oh well why don't I just get a pix.

A. I am curious to see what color it eventually gets to be. How I came to the conclusion that this was "the one" that I wanted I'll
never know. Other than it was the most alert one they had.
B. Look like male or female ?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry, I never saw the thread. 

Female cambodian with a little iridescence on her fins. I expect her to grow up and stay the color she is now. 

Tail type will either be veil or plakat, which seems the latter with how short they are. 

You should work on getting her onto pellets, they have microwafers she can eat or even take some betta pellets and crush one between your fingers to feed. Flakes swell way too much in their bellies. 

She is a beautiful healthy little thing though.


----------

